# Bow deal at Academy



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Have never bow hunted before but want to start this year and I've been looking to purchase my first bow but wasnt sure what to get. Went into the Port Arthur Academy yesterday to buy a new castnet and walked out with a Martin Cheetah complete package. Their regular price is $399 but it was on clearance for $229. Draw weight is 55-70# and pull is adjustable from 25" to 30". I did a search online and some places have them as high as $700. I have heard only good things about Martin so looking forward to hunting with my new bow.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Martin makes a great bow. I think you will be pleased with it. If it was me, I'd run to bridge city to get it tuned up and ready to go. Good luck with the new toy.


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

1st bow was martin and shoot it every once in a while still, great to learn with, very forgiving. Good for hunting, 1st deer with bow taken with a martin, Blew right threw her. Any bow is only as good as the shooter, so make sure you practice shooting in different position, sitting, standing, leaning, cause you never have a 3d shot at a deer. 

Good luck and post the 1st harvest pictures.


----------

